

Airbnb launches Neighborhoods - matteodepalo
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2012/11/13/airbnb-unveils-neighborhoods-and-local-lounges/

======
micheljansen
I just checked some of the London neighbourhoods I am familiar with and I have
to say that the information is surprisingly accurate. It seems more like an
honest guide than a marketing leaflet. For Whitechapel, for example
([https://www.airbnb.co.uk/locations/london/whitechapel-
brick-...](https://www.airbnb.co.uk/locations/london/whitechapel-brick-lane)),
it accurately shows some of the gritty bits, as well as the hidden gems.

It seems to be mostly written by the community as well. Another step towards
AirBnb's vision of making traveling more intimate. I am really curious to see
this from a traveler's point of view!

------
truebosko
As a traveller (but also someone who works in this space), I am in love with
this.

The easy faceted-style navigation to figure out what kind of neighbourhood
might suit you is fantastic, but the content once you've gone into that funnel
is perfect. It inspires me, throws me into a story about the 'hood, and gets
me really excited.

Kudos to the AirBnb team. I really want to go back to New York now..

